# Graham Swift's Waterland



## godisthyname (Sep 24, 2003)

Ah so much promise this book had.  Anyway its such a boring book - but I've got to write about the importance of history according to the book.  Anybody here read it? I am just looking for general threads of ideas to develop.  I already have ideas such as the symbolism used (the train as the passage of time and as coital symbolism, etc.), but just keep throwing ideas at me till I stay stop.


----------



## Lily (Sep 24, 2003)

I've not read it, but I just noticed something about the title . . . isn't it a paradox?  :wink:


----------



## godisthyname (Sep 24, 2003)

Of course it is. That's the point.  The book is too post-modern for my tastes. The fact it is written in a style of English I can understand suggests it's too modern.  The idea Waterland supposedly suggests something that is fundamentally unnatainable - it's the cross between land and water that occurs in marshland.  Too damn pretentious if you ask me.


----------

